# Loyalty and Till Systems



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Do any shop owners/workers here use apps rather than loyalty cards and stamps? If so what are they and would you recommend them?

Regarding tills, I use Izettle at present, but believe that with the amount of card transactions going through, I may be better off with a different provider. Again are there any systems that people love? One feature it really needs to provide is good MI reports

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

for card transactions @jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Square offer a lower rate and next day deposits but their card reader doesn't display the amount of the sale to the customer which I don't like

If you're doing good amounts then it might be worth looking at a contract type system rather than one of the newfangled providers. We still use izettle as i really like the reporting and POS app but I think there could be cheaper deals around.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Square offer a lower rate and next day deposits but their card reader doesn't display the amount of the sale to the customer which I don't like
> 
> If you're doing good amounts then it might be worth looking at a contract type system rather than one of the newfangled providers. We still use izettle as i really like the reporting and POS app but I think there could be cheaper deals around.


I do like Izettle, but believe there are cheaper options out there. I'm in no rush to change, just wonder what could be worth looking into.

Do you use the loyalty function on it?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Didn't even know it had a loyalty function - seems a bit complicated.

Square are 1.75% which is a good hit lower than izettle, think a contract could get below that again though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just checked and izettle now say they're flat rate, I used to get emails from them saying I'd qualified for a better rate due to volume of sales etc. Wonder if that's changed recently.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've heard good things about SumUp but not from people specifically with cafes. I'm getting charged 2% for iZettle fees on the standard system - are you using iZettle Pro?

From a coffee shop startup group discussion a while ago.

Apparently the Good Till Co are worth a look and a coffee shop owner / consultant said that Nobly POS is a good choice v iZettle as it's a fixed monthly fee rather than a % of sales so there will be a crossover point where iZettle charges you more. Also Nobly has lots more integrations and back office functions that will save you time and money.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Just checked and izettle now say they're flat rate, I used to get emails from them saying I'd qualified for a better rate due to volume of sales etc. Wonder if that's changed recently.


Last month I had a refund as hit the target, so believe I still get better rates. I'll take a look when I get home


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I've heard good things about SumUp but not from people specifically with cafes. I'm getting charged 2% for iZettle fees on the standard system - are you using iZettle Pro?
> 
> From a coffee shop startup group discussion a while ago.
> 
> Apparently the Good Till Co are worth a look and a coffee shop owner / consultant said that Nobly POS is a good choice v iZettle as it's a fixed monthly fee rather than a % of sales so there will be a crossover point where iZettle charges you more. Also Nobly has lots more integrations and back office functions that will save you time and money.


Yes I use pro.

Interesting, I'll take a look at that


----------



## hasyldz (Aug 21, 2018)

if your volume of sales are over £8000 each month which is not a crazy amount, they can offer you a discounted rate. Do contact them, still won't be as competitive as the high street ingenico style devices but theres a compromise with the software side and ease of use vs charges.


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

Did you guys find any better solution? I'm only starting an I'm thinking to use iZettle too.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm in conversation with the Good Till company at the moment, and had a play with the demo system. The back end reporting is definitely better than iZettle Pro. Just doing a bit more research on others before commiting though


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In the next day or so we will be announcing our latest Sponsor - who specialises in Apps and Loyalty systems

With a good track record its worth delaying any decisions until announced


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks @Glenn I won't be making any decisions until the new year


----------



## freshstamp (Mar 12, 2019)

Here at FreshStamp we offer a simple *free *digital loyalty card solution using QR codes. It's a stand alone solution therefore it doesn't require any integration with POS systems and can be setup instantly.

@Glenn I'm unable to DM you however it would be great to discuss a potential sponsorship/advertisement as it doesn't look as if what was mentioned above was announced.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks @freshstamp - have sent you a PM with my email address


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

We use iZettle pro POS, with the POS we pay 1.2%. Def better rates but you'll pay rental on the hardware so depends on the volume you're doing.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Just to update, I went with the good till co. Only went live today, but staff like the front end, and I like the MI on the back end.

Took a bit of getting used to to set up, but seems all good now. They do offer a service to set it up, but I wanted to get my head around it all.....plus I'm tight!

I'll give another update once it's been in use for a while and see how everyone gets along with it


----------



## coffee-tec (Mar 16, 2018)

Have you considered creating custom loyalty cards with your own branding?


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

Bert, what did you use before Good Till? Or are they your first provider?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

coffee-tec said:


> Have you considered creating custom loyalty cards with your own branding?


Already do that. You won't get anywhere near as much data on your customers doing that, which is why I want to use an app


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Adelina said:


> Bert, what did you use before Good Till? Or are they your first provider?


I used iZettle pro. Customer support was poor and although the usability of the app was fine, it didn't offer as much as the Good Till.

Simple things like being able to upload pictures of the product, rather than just having words on the till. Deeper reports straight from the back office, so you don't have to export and create your own, and modifiers and variance of products, meaning you can select cappuccino, then you have the option to have sizes, or alternative mills etc. This providing a less messy screen for staff to have to search through products

I'm paying less at present as well with good till. It's £29 a month, and then you can pay extra for other features if you need them, so I pay £9 for loyalty. IZettle was £49 off the top of my head, but that gave you everything. IZettle needs loyalty cards, whereas I'll now be using an app with Goodtill.


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

So your clients will have to install an app on their mobiles for your loyalty scheme?

Thanks for the response, you gave me some valuable insights!


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Adelina said:


> So your clients will have to install an app on their mobiles for your loyalty scheme?
> 
> Thanks for the response, you gave me some valuable insights!


Yeah. You can use their out the box app, with their branding on, or if you have the cash you can get your own app made, but it's £30 a month to use their back end, plus fees to have it on Apple/android as well as the developer costs


----------



## Alexbloyal (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out if my loyalty scheme is actually driving people back to my shop. Granted all I have in an honesty book and i try to keep track of how often I see people. But i don't really know if they are coming back for the free coffee. Is 10 coffees too many, should I reduce it?

Alex


----------

